# Aires/campsites in France



## motormouth (Jul 3, 2010)

Morning all
We are finalising plans for our trip down to Alicante setting off on Oct 8th. Our first venture abroad so excited and nervous.
I have the routes sorted, I have the "all the Aires" and a good French map.
Would I be right in thinking that the majority of Aires are in or on the outskirts of towns?? Or will we come across plenty on the open road??

It also appears that proper sites close down around the end of September so this would limit us to Aires or Wildcamping, which my little piranha fish isn't too keen on.

We are getting the tunnel then travelling down towards Rouen and would like some idea of a good place to stop say within 20 miles of the terminal.

As always, thanks for any suggestions,advice.


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

Is this previous topic any help?
http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopict-91716-.html


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Wild camping in France is legal and accepted and much safer than England.

This site is great for Aires http://www.campingcar-infos.com/index1.htm but Im having trouble with it translating to English lately (could be my browser though)

Most Aires are in or nearby towns and villages. Usually on the outskirts. Even small villages with just a couple of shops will probably have one so there are loads of very small and peaceful places to stay.

If you pick your Aires or wild spots carefully there are some fantastic places to stay and usually free.

You might find the odd municiple campsite open, every town seems to have one and they will probably be less than a tenner that time of year with EHU.


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

I have posted a link to a thread I started on Wildcamping. There are lots of Aire photographs here

http://www.wildcamping.co.uk/forums/france/6948-few-french-aires.html


----------



## siansdad (Sep 13, 2010)

Try to make Honfleur your first stop - its a lovely small town and just right for a stopover. The old harbour is absolutely beautiful by day and by night.
Honfleur is further on than Rouen and is a good bit more than 20-miles than the ferry.
After you cross the bridge, follow the signs for Honfleur and as you approach the centre ville look out for a turning right which takes you across a bridge and into a masssive car park. In the summer, this is the main stopover point in Honfleur for MH's. It's just a short walk alongside the harbour wall into the centre and the old harbour.
Alternatively, drive through the town and follow signs for Deauville and you will find a lovely campsite on your left (opposite the park) just as you leave Honfleur.

Hope this helps.


----------



## motormouth (Jul 3, 2010)

Thanks guys, I knew I could rely on you.
The one just north of Abbeville looks ideal so will head there for our first stop.


----------



## JohnGun (May 15, 2009)

Motormouth, be careful in Rouen, tunnel has caught few of us out, think there is a link here somewhere: ' dont get ruined in Rouen'

i agree, Honfleur would be a good first stop if going that direction, prob do Honfleur in 4hrs or less from Calais?


----------



## teensvan (May 9, 2005)

A good stop off aire is Le Treport. Nice little seaside town.


----------



## jeanie201 (Apr 22, 2008)

Hi,
Best aire nearest totreminal is the private aire at Audinghen (dept 62), Ferme Magasin Cap Nature (free parking, charge for water/electriity, no waste drops, secure parking in owners court yard).
Near Rouen following three aires are all worth consideration (all dept 76):
Cleres (Free parking, now charges for services inc. hook-up) Village is nice to wander through.
Montville (free parking and free wi-fi. 3 Euros for water) Nice setting overlooking parkland and in town centre. Market Sat. am.
La Mailleray-Sur-Seine (5 euros/night plus 3euros for water) Right on banks of Seine; sit back and relax as the ships glide past.
Hope this helps.


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

teensvan said:


> A good stop off aire is Le Treport. Nice little seaside town.


An Aire AND a municipal site side by side.
The Aire is 8.60 by credit card access only Slide show here. The municipal is a couple more but has showers etc.

Honfluer is 9 euros by coins only and is only 5 mins walk from this


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

It is lovely we were there earlier in the year. We ate at one of the harbour side restaurants and it was the worse meal I have had for years. Nice view though!


----------



## suedew (May 10, 2005)

siansdad said:


> Try to make Honfleur your first stop - its a lovely small town and just right for a stopover. The old harbour is absolutely beautiful by day and by night.
> Honfleur is further on than Rouen and is a good bit more than 20-miles than the ferry.
> After you cross the bridge, follow the signs for Honfleur and as you approach the centre ville look out for a turning right which takes you across a bridge and into a masssive car park. In the summer, this is the main stopover point in Honfleur for MH's. It's just a short walk alongside the harbour wall into the centre and the old harbour.
> Alternatively, drive through the town and follow signs for Deauville and you will find a lovely campsite on your left (opposite the park) just as you leave Honfleur.
> ...


Have just spent a couple of nights at Honfleur, 1st visit but wont be our last. Currently near Bordeaux en route to Spain/Portugal.
Funny it was snowing last time we were at this campsite.
Wall to wall sunshine now. So far have been lucky, only rained once and that was overnight.
Sue


----------



## Bob45 (Jan 22, 2007)

We always use the Caravan Club Caravan Europe book which lists many sites open all through the year.

Bob


----------

